
Inside the Federal Bureau of Way Too Many Guns - georgecmu
http://www.gq.com/story/inside-federal-bureau-of-way-too-many-guns?mbid=synd_digg&utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg
======
krautsourced
This should get way more publicity than it does. It's absolutely insane to
prevent this sort of investigation from being efficient by law.

